# Coil rebuilds



## dwayne19420 (8/10/15)

Hey guys question when doing coil builds do you have to change the coils ever time or could I just change the cotton wick as the coil still looks ok ?.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakey (8/10/15)

Just wick is sufficient to take you through a few rounds. When theres a build up of gunk on your coils you could just dry burn them, scrape off the gunk, wash the coils out and rewick

Over time the used coils will start gunking up alot faster or the resistance will change, this is when you would look at recoiling. Although I tend to recoil way before that, im just fidgety like that

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (8/10/15)

As @Jakey said. A coil can actually last a long time. I have one going since April this year.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (8/10/15)

dwayne19420 said:


> Hey guys question when doing coil builds do you have to change the coils ever time or could I just change the cotton wick as the coil still looks ok ?.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Hi @dwayne19420 
I agree with the guys above, the coil can last a long time

Just a reminder, occasionally, say once every two or three wickings, just check if the post screws are still tight. They sometimes can loosen over time with the heating and cooling of the coil.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dwayne19420 (8/10/15)

Thanks guys for the info notes taken 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marnich (9/10/15)

HI All,

Just want to know what gauge wire is best to build a .5 ohm single coil with how many wraps and what diameter according to you guys?


----------



## Jakey (9/10/15)

@Marnich Hey man, for me it all boils down to your setup. so which mod + rda / tank are you using. different rda's only permit for certain ID's on your coils. for eg if you using a cyclone you wont be able to fit 22g wire in there, or on the flip side if you're using an atty with a decent sized building deck you would. 
There could be twenty different ways of getting to a 0.5 ohm build. but you could use SteamEngine to assist you with your calculations. if i may ask, whats the reason you aiming at exactly 0.5


----------



## Jakey (9/10/15)

@dwayne19420 hope you dont mind us derailing this thread slightly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dwayne19420 (9/10/15)

Jakey said:


> @dwayne19420 hope you dont mind us derailing this thread slightly.


Not at all guys I'm learning so go ahead 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marnich (9/10/15)

hehehe, thanks @dwayne19420 and @Jakey ,

Im using a Kangertech mini sub, and the stock coil that was in there when I bought is reads .5ohm, and i like it, I'm new to this so I'm not sure what type of wire to get, or which will work best.


----------



## Andre (9/10/15)

Marnich said:


> HI All,
> 
> Just want to know what gauge wire is best to build a .5 ohm single coil with how many wraps and what diameter according to you guys?


As @Jakey says, it is very atomizer dependent, but as a generic standard probably 26 gauge Kanthal A1 on a 2.5 mm mandrel. Steam Engine will tell you exactly how many wraps: http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.asp?r=0.5&awg=26&id=2.5

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## dwayne19420 (9/10/15)

Marnich said:


> hehehe, thanks @dwayne19420 and @Jakey ,
> 
> Im using a Kangertech mini sub, and the stock coil that was in there when I bought is reads .5ohm, and i like it, I'm new to this so I'm not sure what type of wire to get, or which will work best.


i am with you on this one I downloaded an app off play store that might help you.
If you have a moment go check it out it helped me with the correct wire to use the amount of wraps and other good to know stuff.
Its called vapers tool box it has the attached picture in the app store

Reactions: Like 1


----------

